# What do these conformation titles mean?



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

JAM and Award of Merit-Judges Award of Merit given in specialities (especially the National) to dogs in the Best of Breed competition that do not win but who the Judge believes deserve special mention.

Select Dog/Select Bitch are new titles created for awarding points for a Grand Champion title and relates to how many of the same sex the dog has defeated in the BOB competition.


----------

